# Australia vs Canada!!



## alabbasu (Jun 20, 2009)

I need an advice on which country is better for expats, Canada or Australia? 
I need it very much. And I will appreciate it if any body answers my question.
Thanx
Abbas, Abu Dhabi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Abbas

few days back I was thinking of applying for Canada as well but somehow things did not look too good to me weather wise, its too too cold in Canada and coming form India, I dont think I will be able to manage.

1. From what I have read about the two, Australia Procedure is more complicated, Canada takes longer but is simpler.

2. Life in Canada is slower because it almost comes to a halt come winters.

3. Workwise, both are more or less teh same. There was a time when Canada had more oportunities than AU for IT and for construction line AU was better but because of the recession, both are as bad.

4. Lifestyle, AU is more outdoors, Canada is more indoors (not really indoors but the winter does that)

5. AU is more laidback and as a lot of people call it, still in the 80s, Canada doesnt have these being in teh 80s issues. 

I dont see much of a difference but whatever that I have pointed is because of the weather. 

If you are a winter person (and I mean chilling winters where the temp drops to -30) then it is Canada but if you are not too fond of grey weather, love the sun then AU it is.

Read the Canada forum, in teh stickies it has a good thread in Canada winters. you will get an idea.
Cheers


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

Being a Canadian currently living in Australia, I might be able to give you some info, having lived and worked in both countries.

Cost of Living: Canada wins. Even Vancouver, which is right on the coast, is cheaper than Oz, at least Sydney. Most things are cheaper: rent, cars, groceries. And salaries are roughly the same.

Opportunities: Australia. From what I see, there are plenty of opportunities down under. Technology wise, Australia is booming right now, and will be the same over the next few years until it "catches up".

Weather: Australia, hands down. Yes, Canada is freggin cold, and winters drag on far too long. Vancouver is probably the mildest year round, not really getting snow that much, but it rains almost every single day for 4 to 6 months straight. Be prepared to suffer from depression at times.

Friendliness: Canada. Not sure if it's Sydney, but people can be rude here. Customer service doesn't seem to even exist here. Walk into a store in Canada, and you'll have one person making you a coffee, while another shows you want you might want to buy.

Services: Canada. You can shop 24x7 almost anywhere. Banks are open Saturdays, so is the Post, and alot of other government related services. But the Canadian healthcare system has become very poor over the last few years in my eyes. Used to be fantastic, one of the best, covering everything. Now it covers the basis only.

Taxes: Canada. Both are high though. I think the highest tax bracket in Canada is around 42%. And Australia basically charges you tax on the tax that you pay. Let's not mention LCT for cars....which adds 33%...ridiculous in my eyes.

Infrastructure: Canada. Even with harsh winters, roads are paved yearly in most major cities. Highways are organized, getting around is alot easier. If anyone has ever driven on the roads in the eastern suburbs of Sydney, you'll know what I mean =)

Come to think of it, why am I in Australia? Haha.....it's all a small price to pay for the beautiful weather, scenery, and the opportunities this country presents for many individuals.

Note these are only my thoughts...I'm sure others will think differently.

Hope this helps.

KT


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for your input KT......we too did consider Canada as an option. I sometimes wonder what would have happened if we had chosen there instead of Australia.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

fighting the snow, not the sun I guess Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well we do get snow here, just not as much as Canada :lol:

Dolly


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it's more difficult to apply to CAN since they changed their rules regarding skilled migration. According to their cic site, unless you are part of their 38 occupation list then you can't even apply, meaning your application will get rejected outright. Of course if you are in that occupation list, then you have to pass the points test, and i think they process those applcations much faster. That's the main reason I did not apply for their skilled migration since I am an Electrical Engineer and that occupation is not part of the list.


----------



## jodie123 (Jun 24, 2011)

ktrianta said:


> Being a Canadian currently living in Australia, I might be able to give you some info, having lived and worked in both countries.
> 
> Cost of Living: Canada wins. Even Vancouver, which is right on the coast, is cheaper than Oz, at least Sydney. Most things are cheaper: rent, cars, groceries. And salaries are roughly the same.
> 
> ...


hi there,

Thanks for your insight, as an Australian applying to move to Canada I find your info good, currently on the Gold Coast the main thing here we love is the weather...crime is on the rise, house prices are the dearest in the world..well almost and for anyone who wants to expand their career opportunities the GC has nothing..if the weather is the only downside to Canada I cannot wait to try living there...
Hey maybe I can move to your place and you can move into mine!!! lol


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

My family lives near Canada - practically at the border. It's very beautiful up there - like a painting and very serene, with some areas unexplored. Reminds me of a snow globe during the winter.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

before i made plans about Australia, i planned for Canada, i even applied for a nurse's registration in saskatchewan and all i'm awaiting was my IELTS, took the test last August and when my results qualified for australia i went for it..
Maybe pay wise for nurses Canada is much better plus health benefit but Australia is also on the same track on these aspect..as to education nearly same but i must say canada has the best health system ever..
the biggest difference would be the weather, presently i live and work in ireland, and for every winter experience i had the most recent is always worst..as far as i know temperature in canada could go down as -45 to -50 the most extreme and snow could reach at least 5 feet the worst..winter in there is nearly the same as summer in Australia,extreme hot vs freezing
if you are to ask me i'd go for Australia..i thank you!!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh yeah i also heard this:
if you want to see women in long johns and track suit go to Canada..
if you want to see women in bikini and short shorts go to Australia..


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone..I'm a Canadian who is moving to Australia in a few months...(Can't wait!!!).
I live in Windsor so it is about as Southern as you can get.
When people ask us why we are moving, my husband and I's answer is - NO MORE WINTERS!!! I hate the winters here...I hate the piles and piles and piles of snow that just keeps coming day and day and day after. It is even worse in Quebec, Saskatchewan, Manitoba (I went there once for X-mas and never again!!!)
It is really depressing during these times...all of us have to take Vitamin D daily also or we get really b*****. I hate wearing huge parkas, hats, mitts etc. and still freezing. Get the picture! I know Australia is going to be expensive etc..but we are willing to take it. There is lots of travelling around Australia too! 
Canada has some really good things...we do have great service and I love that we can shop all the time. I already heard Australian service is horrible... I am getting myself ready for it.
I do love Canada and I think it is one of the greatest countries- we are very open to other cultures and religions and we are a melting pot of different people. The cities are great (during the summer of course) but again I have to mention- the winters are TOO MUCH! Winter and gloomy weather start in October adn it might start looking good at the end of May. Then it is warm and sunny from end of May to September- that's only 4 good months of weather then the s*** weather starts happening. Usually by MArch/April- everyone is about to lose it and needs some sun. 
ps- we wear bikinis, short shorts, and sundresses here too...but just for 4 months ha ha.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

tarazena said:


> Hi Everyone..I'm a Canadian who is moving to Australia in a few months...(Can't wait!!!).
> I live in Windsor so it is about as Southern as you can get.
> When people ask us why we are moving, my husband and I's answer is - NO MORE WINTERS!!! I hate the winters here...I hate the piles and piles and piles of snow that just keeps coming day and day and day after. It is even worse in Quebec, Saskatchewan, Manitoba (I went there once for X-mas and never again!!!)
> It is really depressing during these times...all of us have to take Vitamin D daily also or we get really b*****. I hate wearing huge parkas, hats, mitts etc. and still freezing. Get the picture! I know Australia is going to be expensive etc..but we are willing to take it. There is lots of travelling around Australia too!
> ...


oh tell me about the weather!! haha i have an irish friend who now works in Labrador and she coudn't stop bragging about how the freezing early morning nearly knocked her down..but i must agree that Canada is one of the most welcoming countries on this planet but last december i was on night duty..it was -16 in ireland and in jasper alberta a whooping -44..now how does that sound?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi tarazena
we have been in AU for over a month now and love it here, it is winter time here but MEL winter will be like canada summer . it does get depressing initially as you dont know a soul but networking now really will help you post moving, i made so many friends through the forum and you wont believe it, we are staying at a friend's whom i met here and i am at another friend's right now who again i met through the forum. people are very helpful.
gimme a buzz when u come, join the AU forum if you want and see how people are willing to help each other . PS i have not seen you in AU forum i think..


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi tarazena
> we have been in AU for over a month now and love it here, it is winter time here but MEL winter will be like canada summer . it does get depressing initially as you dont know a soul but networking now really will help you post moving, i made so many friends through the forum and you wont believe it, we are staying at a friend's whom i met here and i am at another friend's right now who again i met through the forum. people are very helpful.
> gimme a buzz when u come, join the AU forum if you want and see how people are willing to help each other . PS i have not seen you in AU forum i think..




Hi Anj1976- Thanks for the reply! I am happy to hear that your time in Melbourne is going very well. The thing is...I am moving to Syndey! And you are right..I think the winters in Oz are like fall season here in Canada. I always find it humourous when Australians complain they are cold in the winter. ha ha ha. I'm glad I can find friends on the forum..I don't really have any in Oz yet. No- I haven't posted too often on the forum..I think this is my 2nd or 3rd time. I really enjoy this forum though..it has helped me a great deal with issues/problems. Everyone is so kind!


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hey man only difference now is that Canada is v v v v difficult to immigrate to without a JOb offer. That's why most ppl are turning to Australia for immigration.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

tilla_07 said:


> I think it's more difficult to apply to CAN since they changed their rules regarding skilled migration. According to their cic site, unless you are part of their 38 occupation list then you can't even apply, meaning your application will get rejected outright. Of course if you are in that occupation list, then you have to pass the points test, and i think they process those applcations much faster. That's the main reason I did not apply for their skilled migration since I am an Electrical Engineer and that occupation is not part of the list.


Its actually 29 occupations. and most occupations are drillers, welders, etc. No tech jobs. Also there is now a 10,000 per year visa cap, which finish within 2 months. So its almost impossible for most to immigrate now, unless ofcourse u have a job offer.


----------



## gurkirat1425 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been two both d countries..

Economy dependancy

Australia - Deals worldwide, north america, asia and europe
Canada - Deals primarily with d Unites States, though it does wid d rest of d world bt nt in d same manner

Conclusion - Australia is not dependent on either of the economy while Canada is dependent a lot on USA


Living expenses

Australia - sydney is expensive, melbourne is fine & brisbane is fabolous.
Canada - Toronto sux big tym, evn u pay huge amounts still u dnt get a good accomodation


Conclusion - If it's expensive, it's worth bt almost it's d same, it actually depends which city u choose to live



World class cities
Australia - Sydney(massive cbd), melbourne a huge cosmopolitian, brisbane(perfect place to live)
Canada - Toronto(cbd looks yuck) its so small, no skyscrapers, n if u call dose BMO building like stuff one, den u guys r mistaken, u guys needa visit eureka towers(melbourne) or sydney...

Roads
Australia - Roads here are fabulous
Canada- oh, dey dnt hv such broken roads in malaysia, eh, n den dey blame it to d snow

Beauty 
Australia - It's pretty, clean, d side walks r well maintained n d beaches, dey r jst awesome
Canada - well it seem a minor upgrade from thailand, dirt all around, ppl throw trash all here n dre.. Side walks r jst yuck.. 

Conclusion- If ya canadians think dat BC is gud, den u guys mst drive sydney-brisbane highway, great ocean road, n yes d ayers rock, vineyard in adelaide.

Jobs
Australia - It's nt dat easy anywhere, still u get paid a decent amount.
Canada - Ppl dnt earn mch n dnt spend mch, so d cycle continues. evry1 has a job, bt doesnt pay well

Conclusion - ozzies hv a better lifestyle

Though it might today seem today that australia is difficult to go today cuz of d policies, bt later on u find urslf in a better postion. Australians have a lifestyle which dey cn flaunt of whilst canadians r just trying to save dre image. This is not written in accord to have a offensive or hetred sense. 



Anytime given i'll choose australia



But all my bro n sis frm INDIA, PAKISTAN & CHINA, neva go to dese countries, it just dat v r fascinated to go to these countries, once there u'll relaise dat v were good in our home country. These countries are good for a visit but not to settle down. When u visit u get fascinated, bt when u actually move u get screwed, I have been through dis, so jst wanna say make a decision if ur bold enuf. I was bold enuf, ppl used to say dat I am cold hearted persons widout feelings, but expiriences in dese nations taught me a lot...


----------



## billastbury (Dec 22, 2008)

alabbasu said:


> I need an advice on which country is better for expats, Canada or Australia?
> I need it very much. And I will appreciate it if any body answers my question.
> Thanx
> Abbas, Abu Dhabi


It's a tie!
Being from the UK and living in Canada for 44 years and Australia for 2 years, I can find even plus/minus columns.
I always lived on the coast in Canada and was pretty happy with the weather but, living on a mountain in Au can be wet and cold in the winter. Houses are colder inside in Au and I must say that I feel the cold here more than Canada. 
My biggest beef about Canada would have to be living in the shadow of the USA and the East/West polital differences.
My biggest beef here in Au is that it seems that everyone is prepared to try to rip you off. From traffic fines to Tradies in the home, to banking interest and fee's to many store prices and service. Although, just last week, I went to a Lawyer to sign a guarentor form for my Canadian passport renewal and he didn't charge me a cent! That never happened in Canada!
You can eventually be happy in Canada or Australia and I would recommend that you let employment issues dictate your decision. Being retired, I do not have the employment problem.


----------



## affanbajwa (Nov 21, 2010)

*South Australia vs British Columbia!*

Hi,

Thanks for your pretty realistic comparison and the truth and hardship to settle down in a foregin land. I would request you to kindly compare South Australia and British Columbia, as i have prospects in both of these locations. So i am confused.

Please help!

Regards,
Affan Bajwa


gurkirat1425 said:


> I've been two both d countries..
> 
> Economy dependancy
> 
> ...


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 26, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> before i made plans about Australia, i planned for Canada, i even applied for a nurse's registration in saskatchewan and all i'm awaiting was my IELTS, took the test last August and when my results qualified for australia i went for it..
> Maybe pay wise for nurses Canada is much better plus health benefit but Australia is also on the same track on these aspect..as to education nearly same but i must say canada has the best health system ever..
> the biggest difference would be the weather, presently i live and work in ireland, and for every winter experience i had the most recent is always worst..as far as i know temperature in canada could go down as -45 to -50 the most extreme and snow could reach at least 5 feet the worst..winter in there is nearly the same as summer in Australia,extreme hot vs freezing
> if you are to ask me i'd go for Australia..i thank you!!!


Hi there, currently a Canadian resident. One of the reasons I'm thinking of leaving Canada is because of the weather! I never thought I would be one of those Canadians complaining about the weather all the time but it has finally happened. Nothing beats LONG Sunny days in the Summer, but winters can be awful. If you love winter sports then it's wonderful. It is possible to be active in the winter with enough layers on. It's also really possible to live perfectly fine in -30 weather, but if you have a choice would you want to?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

ninja1 said:


> Hi there, currently a Canadian resident. One of the reasons I'm thinking of leaving Canada is because of the weather! I never thought I would be one of those Canadians complaining about the weather all the time but it has finally happened. Nothing beats LONG Sunny days in the Summer, but winters can be awful. If you love winter sports then it's wonderful. It is possible to be active in the winter with enough layers on. It's also really possible to live perfectly fine in -30 weather, but if you have a choice would you want to?


hello,

i'm moving to perth in 7 weeks and its gonna be one great experience to look forward to..at present it's winter here but i can't get over how mild it is,some were saying the mildest in 150 years..unfortunately my decision is final and i'm set to move to a "much better" environment and lifestyle..
australian dollar at the moment is the strongest amongst all dollars..just a bonus..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

jodie123 said:


> hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your insight, as an Australian applying to move to Canada I find your info good, currently on the Gold Coast the main thing here we love is the weather...crime is on the rise, house prices are the dearest in the world..well almost and for anyone who wants to expand their career opportunities the GC has nothing..if the weather is the only downside to Canada I cannot wait to try living there...
> Hey maybe I can move to your place and you can move into mine!!! lol




I'm from the Gold Coast too! I just got back from spending 16 months in Canada on a Working Holiday Visa. I don't even know why I came back here! I hate this place! I was in Vancouver, and even with the "4-6 months rain/depression" I loved every minute of it! The Gold Coast still has absolutely nothing to offer me, cannot wait until I save up enough $$ to leave again.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

ktrianta said:


> Friendliness: Canada. Not sure if it's Sydney, but people can be rude here. Customer service doesn't seem to even exist here. Walk into a store in Canada, and you'll have one person making you a coffee, while another shows you want you might want to buy.


This is just Australia in general  Bunch of rude as people! Can't stand 'em. Very rarely do you find a super friendly person here.. I miss the friendliness of Canadians


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

@gurk why do you say that indians shouldn't go there any more experiences you can share ?? Have you stayed in Australia?? I here there is a discriminations and no jobs available?? Howse health care?? Any more pointers?? Practical experience would help!!


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Everyone- I wrote on this thread quite a few months ago while I was still in Canada. Well, now I am in Sydney for almost 3 months now. 
Ok- so yes it is super expensive- everything is..I came from a small city in Canada so it was relatively cheap but if I did come from Toronto or Vancouver, it wouldn't be that much different.
The weather, animals, outdoor hiking etc. are AMAZING! I love it! I find it doesn't really cost anything to stay entertained as the outdoor beauty is free. As far as JessJames with friendliness.. I find Aussie's pretty friendly. I just find if you meet new Aussies they are pretty held back for awhile until you get to know them where as Canadians have more open arms right away. This I can say I have experienced but overall they will be nice...you just have to give them a chance to get to know you. 
I see above someone asking about the job situation- well, before I came here some friends who lived here said "it's easy..so many jobs". Ok- NOT that easy!!! My husband is a motor mechanic so he got a job faily easily. I am a Chemist and in demand and I just got a job now- 3 months later. I applied for SO many jobs on Seek- I have a great resume, great schooling and 10 years of really really good experience with a major Fortune 500 company and I had a time. First- no one even called me for an interview ever- I must have applied for 60 jobs and in those jobs I had 2 job interviews which actually both led to offers. So yay- I picked the best one and I do have a job but I was getting really worried and depressed and started to think I might have to start cleaning hotel rooms to help us get by. It seemed at the right time I finally got an interview and did really well when I finally got the chance.
Amishi- I think it depends what type of job you are in- something like trade like my husband will be easy- if it is something else, might not be so easy. I think there is a little bit of discrimination as well- not alot for me because I am caucasian but I do get the impression that Australians are a little bit - um...like to keep to their kind. I do have to say- once you get in..you're good but it's hard to get in. There are many indians etc here, I have no idea how many have good jobs or are doing taxi driving, washing cars etc. It is unfortunate and definitely not like that in Canada. I have to say we are way more open to other cultures and at my last place of work they wouldn't have even thought different if you werew Indian, Chinese etc- if you had the skills- you would get a fair chance. 
Just a reminder- the weather in CAnada sucks..so if you are Indian and used to warm weather- its going to be a big shock for you. AFter being here 3 months- I would never go back to Canada. Oh- the only thing I don't like about NSW- way too strict- cops etc. Speed cameras can't go over 2kph on the roads...in CAnada you can safely go 10-20kph over and the cops won't bother you. There is also alcohol and drug testing at work which is a human rights violation in Canada. Ok- my two cents since being here. (ps- the food is good here in Australia too...lots of ethnic food that I love!)


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the 3-month report, tarazena! Lots of good info.


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input tarazena


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

tarazena said:


> Hey Everyone- I wrote on this thread quite a few months ago while I was still in Canada. Well, now I am in Sydney for almost 3 months now.
> Ok- so yes it is super expensive- everything is..I came from a small city in Canada so it was relatively cheap but if I did come from Toronto or Vancouver, it wouldn't be that much different.
> The weather, animals, outdoor hiking etc. are AMAZING! I love it! I find it doesn't really cost anything to stay entertained as the outdoor beauty is free. As far as JessJames with friendliness.. I find Aussie's pretty friendly. I just find if you meet new Aussies they are pretty held back for awhile until you get to know them where as Canadians have more open arms right away. This I can say I have experienced but overall they will be nice...you just have to give them a chance to get to know you.
> I see above someone asking about the job situation- well, before I came here some friends who lived here said "it's easy..so many jobs". Ok- NOT that easy!!! My husband is a motor mechanic so he got a job faily easily. I am a Chemist and in demand and I just got a job now- 3 months later. I applied for SO many jobs on Seek- I have a great resume, great schooling and 10 years of really really good experience with a major Fortune 500 company and I had a time. First- no one even called me for an interview ever- I must have applied for 60 jobs and in those jobs I had 2 job interviews which actually both led to offers. So yay- I picked the best one and I do have a job but I was getting really worried and depressed and started to think I might have to start cleaning hotel rooms to help us get by. It seemed at the right time I finally got an interview and did really well when I finally got the chance.
> ...



nice review mate..:clap2:

we hope to see more in the coming months..


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> nice review mate..:clap2:
> 
> we hope to see more in the coming months..


Aww..thanks guys! Glad you are appreciating my review. I thought for sure I would be yelled at by an Aussie saying no they are not discriminatory and how can I say that. 
Another example which might clear the differences up a bit are that I noticed that both countries pride themselves on being open to cultures etc.
Well, recently I went to my hubby's work X-mas party here in Sydney and there was a comedian...the comedian made jokes of several cultures...everyone was laughing and my hubby's coworkers are mostly Lebanese, Asian, Indian and there are some Aussies too...I just sat there with my jaw open...maybe Aussies are not so serious and more laid back..but back home in Canada- for sure someone would have been offended at the jokes and frankly the company wouldn't have allowed this type of thing in the first place. We really watch what we say at work (in Canada). Maybe it's not so bad if everyone is laid back..perhaps we are a bit uptight and too worried to offend in Canada. But we do say please, thank you to everything and we are very polite and kind.

Overall, there really are pros and cons to each country. 

Pro of Canada- 
-kind people, more open to other cultures and respectful..although maybe a bit too much leeway..my opinion.. I am not religious and don't always agree with other cultures ideas that may not go with our safety. Ex- turbans and hard hats. (sorry not to offend..it's policy at some work places and gets touchy). I say when you move somewhere else you have to adapt a bit to their culture...maybe find a common ground.
-I find a bit better health care as employment with coverage is more common
-Not expensive at all (unless you are in a big city like Toronto and Vancouver). Where I came from I made around the same as I do in Aus (maybe a bit less) and our housing is around $100 000 up...a really really nice house is about $200 000. This is impossible in Aus. My hubby and I had a modern, beautiful brand new home that cost us $168 000..
-Rent is cheap if you don't own a home (except Toronto Vancouver).
-Lots of selection for food. Lots of choices, brands etc.
-Close to lots of nice cheap travel destination- Mexico, Cuba, Vegas, Carribean, Europe etc.


Cons of Canada 
-Really COLD weather..this almost counts as a double con as there is grey skies which is depressing..it really is depressing. People have to take Vitamin D (1000IU) daily or you will get depressed and have health issues.
-People also have WAY more road rage than Australia. 
- way more pesticide use and animal factory farming which makes me sad...then the quality of milk, dairy and veggies/fruit are not as good.. I don't eat meat though..but I have heard from other migrants they can taste the difference.
- (A con and a pro but the con part is) Close to the US and their annoying bull****- Politics and they think they are the world.and their economy affects Canada BIG TIME!
-We have good education system and our University and College degrees are accepted in Australia where as if you get Uni degree in Australia, you might have to redo alot of courses in Canada. 


Pros of Australia
-So many beaches, hiking, animals..this alone makes me super happy and is FREE!!!
-Lots of good restaurants (Big cities in Canada have a multitude as well.. I just find it tastier here).
-Awesome weather!!! 
-Used cars are in excellent condition- we bought a 92 BMW for $3500. Canada this woudln't exist- be rusted out from snow, salt etc. And BMW would cost an arm and a leg.
-Good economy even after this recent economic downturn. 

Cons of Australia
-So expensive- we would have owned our home back home by age 40 and here..I don't think I will ever own a home..they are not exaggerating..at least 1/2 million. Who has this money??????
-Lots of good places to travel too but if you want to go farther than Asia or PAcific..it's a pain.
-Annoying- no phone calls are free..not even local. Canada- all local phone calls are free..this is annoying me here. I can't even order pizza without it costing $
-Services like RTA vs MTO (tranportation- like registration, licencing) cost a bit less in Canada. 


Ok- there are probably more for each category but I hope this helps you a bit. Overall, they are pretty the same if you had to compare...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

tarazena said:


> Cons of Canada
> -Really COLD weather..this almost counts as a double con as there is grey skies which is depressing..it really is depressing. People have to take Vitamin D (1000IU) daily or you will get depressed and have health issues.


This is a real affliction, I suffer from this. My doctor prescribed me 1000IU of Vitamin D daily to relieve it and it has. The cold weather also brings depression, tiredness and hunger. I don't know why, but that has been my experience with it.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

stormgal said:


> This is a real affliction, I suffer from this. My doctor prescribed me 1000IU of Vitamin D daily to relieve it and it has. The cold weather also brings depression, tiredness and hunger. I don't know why, but that has been my experience with it.


wow...
I am glad that austr. is my destination..


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

stormgal said:


> This is a real affliction, I suffer from this. My doctor prescribed me 1000IU of Vitamin D daily to relieve it and it has. The cold weather also brings depression, tiredness and hunger. I don't know why, but that has been my experience with it.


Ah yes..the hunger...don't even try dieting in the cold months or trying to stay slim...impossible as your body craves carbohydrates, sugar -to fight the depression and it is harder to stay fit. Easy in the summer..in the winter I went to the gym still but had less energy and going in the snow to go workout is a bit more devotion. You will crave carbs like you 've never seen before. 
Here in Oz- I have not gained a single ounce...I drink more wine, eat a bit more of what I want but with all teh sun, nice weather, walking..I am keeping fit and slowly losing without trying. This is a definite PLUS!!!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

tarazena said:


> Ah yes..the hunger...don't even try dieting in the cold months or trying to stay slim...impossible as your body craves carbohydrates, sugar -to fight the depression and it is harder to stay fit. Easy in the summer..in the winter I went to the gym still but had less energy and going in the snow to go workout is a bit more devotion. You will crave carbs like you 've never seen before.
> Here in Oz- I have not gained a single ounce...I drink more wine, eat a bit more of what I want but with all teh sun, nice weather, walking..I am keeping fit and slowly losing without trying. This is a definite PLUS!!!


I hear you.... I crave a lot of food during the winter months, but thankfully, I have a fast metabolism and have never been overweight. My real problem with the cold is waking up in it - I find that to be very torturous - getting out from under the covers to go out in that nasty cold in the morning is just too much for me. Also removing my clothes to take a shower - and getting out of the hot shower to go back out into the cold.... The straw that broke the camels back was my constant sleeping after work and all throughout the weekend - that's all I did, sleep all day when I wasn't at work. That was when I began to notice something wrong and had to drag myself to the doctor and when he prescribed the vitamin D. Thank goodness it cured the problem, however, I am just glad I have chosen Oz as my destination, I am not sure I would have been able to take much of this cold into my old age - with or without the vitamin.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Not offending at all, but I have a very indignant experience with Canadians as compare to Australians. One pertinent example is how they delude the prospective applicant for immigration. I have applied for OZ in 2009 and for redundancy I have also applied for Canada as well. Now I have my Oz visa whereas I have no clue what happens with my Canada immigration application. I been stranded in the middle, their system is just pathetic, I have send my queries to Islamabad CHC, than to London CHC where my file was shifted in 2010, than to honorable immigration minister and even I approached to PM of Canada for my application. But hardly anyone has bother to reply except PM, that I can't do anything, contact to Immi. Minister.

So the nutshell is that I have lost all my original docs plus thousand dollars of application fees and hence no feedback. Can someone expect such piteous system in OZ. Very straight forward in dealing in any aspect. And I thanks to God millions of time that I am moving to OZ not Canada which is the The Land Of False Hopes And Dreams.


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I hear you.... I crave a lot of food during the winter months, but thankfully, I have a fast metabolism and have never been overweight. My real problem with the cold is waking up in it - I find that to be very torturous - getting out from under the covers to go out in that nasty cold in the morning is just too much for me. Also removing my clothes to take a shower - and getting out of the hot shower to go back out into the cold.... The straw that broke the camels back was my constant sleeping after work and all throughout the weekend - that's all I did, sleep all day when I wasn't at work. That was when I began to notice something wrong and had to drag myself to the doctor and when he prescribed the vitamin D. Thank goodness it cured the problem, however, I am just glad I have chosen Oz as my destination, I am not sure I would have been able to take much of this cold into my old age - with or without the vitamin.


Ah lol..Stormgal..I am laughing as you are reminding me of all that bad cold stuff....you are dead on with the getting out of bed and the cold, the hot shower is so nice but just don't want to get out..and yes- there is alot more sleeping going on. I feel extremely energized now that I am here and am taking the expensive living for the quality of life. What part of the States are you from? I am from Windsor (right across from Detroit Michigan). We often went shopping there. (so cheap..unlike here lol lol).


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

tarazena said:


> Ah lol..Stormgal..I am laughing as you are reminding me of all that bad cold stuff....you are dead on with the getting out of bed and the cold, the hot shower is so nice but just don't want to get out..and yes- there is alot more sleeping going on. I feel extremely energized now that I am here and am taking the expensive living for the quality of life. What part of the States are you from? I am from Windsor (right across from Detroit Michigan). We often went shopping there. (so cheap..unlike here lol lol).


haha, oh so true. I'm a New Yorker - my family lives up by the Adirondacks and they frequently travel to Montreal. They have that special driver's license that's a small passport in itself and allows them to visit Canada frequently. (lol just writing, "Adirondacks" makes me cold). 

I am really looking forward to see how the sun energizes. I could have gotten that in California, Florida or Hawaii, but there's an excitement in leaving the whole country lol

Crossing to Detroit Michigan to shop - oh no, weren't you afraid? We have such a bad reputation down here, but we usually don't bite :happy:


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

stormgal said:


> haha, oh so true. I'm a New Yorker - my family lives up by the Adirondacks and they frequently travel to Montreal. They have that special driver's license that's a small passport in itself and allows them to visit Canada frequently. (lol just writing, "Adirondacks" makes me cold).
> 
> I am really looking forward to see how the sun energizes. I could have gotten that in California, Florida or Hawaii, but there's an excitement in leaving the whole country lol
> 
> Crossing to Detroit Michigan to shop - oh no, weren't you afraid? We have such a bad reputation down here, but we usually don't bite :happy:


Oh yes New York...that is cold there too. We pretty much had similar weather. Well, Detroit isn't that bad..we would go for dinner all the time there..there is nice areas around and for shopping we went just a bit further out near Birmingham or Troy. Aw...I do miss shopping there..but like you said it is exciting leaving North America and just enjoying a whole new country. I love it here! I have been here 3 months now I hope I still feel the same way in years from now. How do you find the whole expensive living? Do you feel ok with this move knowing that if you do own a home it's going to cost an arm and a leg compared to back home.. How long have you been here now?

Yeah- unfortunately AMerican's have a bad reputation but all the American's I meet are awesome and nice..it's the politics and such that are kind of ruining it. It's too much..even where I lived it was on TV constantly since we were so close to the border. IT was overkill and I don't think that the political situations should be the defining thing for Americans but it's so much that the rest of the world does use that. If only they realized that not all Americans agree with everything that goes on..some do, some don't. I did find it too much and it is nice not to hear about it so much here. When I travelled to Carribean or anywhere..I always found US people fun and awesome...I just try not to ever bring up the words Bush or Obama. lol lol


----------



## AmericanAussie (Dec 22, 2011)

You'd probably earn more in Australia (in most fields) but the cost of going out to a nice restaurant is extreme...

Canada is beautiful and if you want something different, environment wise, it has it.

Australia is amazing too, but dry on the west coast or humid on the east coast, also you can't drive to the US from there 

Winters are harsh tho, as retired relations spend winter in Florida each year. Hands down Canada wins in the social benefits v USA.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

tarazena said:


> Oh yes New York...that is cold there too. We pretty much had similar weather. Well, Detroit isn't that bad..we would go for dinner all the time there..there is nice areas around and for shopping we went just a bit further out near Birmingham or Troy. Aw...I do miss shopping there..but like you said it is exciting leaving North America and just enjoying a whole new country. I love it here! I have been here 3 months now I hope I still feel the same way in years from now. How do you find the whole expensive living? Do you feel ok with this move knowing that if you do own a home it's going to cost an arm and a leg compared to back home.. How long have you been here now?


Yes, I just came back from shopping (you know how that post Christmas shopping is), you wouldn't believe the bargains and the amount of people out here. Shopping here is something I imagine I will miss. I guess I will do more online shopping, which I have gotten used to and is probably better anyway. (although nothing beats sitting down at a theme restaurant or pub and enjoying a nice dinner afterwards  ) 

As for the home ownership - if I were to only show you in person! My cousin showed me a house by where she lives, I wouldn't even say it is a house, more like a mansion - it was sooo cheap, you would not believe. All I had to do was apply for the first-time home buyer grant and put down a part of my savings, and it was mine. I would live like a movie star. But, there were other issues, jobs around the area, etc - plus I'm single and alone, so it would actually be creepy for me to live alone in that huge thing especially at night LOL Oh well, I'm still trying to decide if it was a bad move or not but there are still plenty of opportunities in housing here.

Honestly, I really don't think I want to buy a home in Australia - I think their property bubble is going to burst any time now, and being a sub-prime victim (albeit of credit cards), I don't want to go through that awful mess again, not in this country, the next or even in a next lifetime! What I may do is save aussie money and invest back home, but I'm not sure yet. I may love it too much in Australia and not want to come back here.



> Yeah- unfortunately AMerican's have a bad reputation but all the American's I meet are awesome and nice..it's the politics and such that are kind of ruining it.


Oh no! I kind of meant Detroit :redface: (not to offend anyone from there lol)



> It's too much..even where I lived it was on TV constantly since we were so close to the border. IT was overkill and I don't think that the political situations should be the defining thing for Americans but it's so much that the rest of the world does use that. If only they realized that not all Americans agree with everything that goes on..some do, some don't. I did find it too much and it is nice not to hear about it so much here. When I travelled to Carribean or anywhere..I always found US people fun and awesome...I just try not to ever bring up the words Bush or Obama. lol lol


Honestly, I am a political atheist - long story short, I think most in power are bought out by corporations and financial institutions who only care about their own profits, but I wont' go there. The sad thing is that the common person is not a bad guy and this probably applies to every country whatever its politics are. 
Sigh...so much can be said about this topic but oh well...


----------

